# Please send good thoughts



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo started vomiting on Friday afternoon, and has not eaten or been able to digest anything since then.

All the tests my vet has done have been normal, but she's still vomiting and things appear to just be sitting in her crop while she loses weight. 

I don't want medical advice. I already have a great team working with me.

But could you please just send some positive energy our way? I'm not sure I think she's going to live through this anymore.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh Im so sorry!  I sincerely hope Roo will be okay! Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Positive gentle thoughts coming your way.....


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

I'm sending healing angels your way with lots of positive thoughts

Hope all goes well for Roo


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Will be keeping the both of you in our prayers today!


----------



## Lucy's Flock (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't give up! You and Roo are in my prayers!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Keeping you both in my prayers


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Roo had a semi-normal formed poop this morning, but it had seed in it. She is at the vet until 6 today and will be tube-fed throughout the day. 

Let's all keep Michelle and Roo in our thoughts. As a rescue, she's been through too much in her life already to deserve this!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm sending Roo and Michelle lots of good positive thoughts. I know the pain one feels when our tiles get gravely ill. I also know how some times they show their strength during very hard times and come out of bad situations. I'm hoping with all of my heart that Roo gets well soon. Hang in there Michelle. Please keep us posted.

Hugs from me and BabyMoo,
Caro


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, guys. And thanks for posting the update, Bailey.

Roo had normal bloodwork, normal gram stain and crop wash. So basically she's continuing to vomit and be unable to digest, and we have no idea why. Not bacterial, not organ failure, not parasitic or fungal. That basically leaves things that can't be treated, so for now we're going with supportive care and lots of positive thinking.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope Roo gets to feeling better.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Feel better roo, is she still vomiting 
All of my cockatiels are sending scatches


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Tilly and I are sending positive thoughts and energy your way; I hope that Roo is feeling better today.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

hope roo is feeling better real soon


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Positive energy from my flock and I.
Hope she pulls through.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts & zippy is sending gentle winghugs


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

poor Roo  i really hope you can cope through this.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Big hugs and chirps coming your way from me and Skiddle Bum.
Hang in there Roo!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have her back home for the night. She threw up part of one of her two feedings at the vet, but her droppings are a lot better and her weight is more or less stabilized. If her crop empties by 9 then I'll tube feed her once before bed. I'm probably going to take her back in the morning to be observed again tomorrow. I'm incredibly lucky to have a vet clinic that's willing to do this on a holiday weekend when they aren't technically open.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

All the best


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

We will keep Roo in our thoughts and hope she gets better.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You are very lucky that your vet openes on holidays
Keep us posted, me and my whole flock send scratches(that includes 2 fuzzy babies)


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Poor baby  Hope someone can figure out what's going on, or at least get her feeling better!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

cknauf said:


> Poor baby  Hope someone can figure out what's going on, or at least get her feeling better!


My vet said that about 75% of the time when birds are vomiting and have normal labs, they recover spontaneously and he never knows what happened. So here's hoping. He has been in practice a very long time.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i hope that's the case for Roo! best wishes


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

On the plus side, now I know how to use a crop needle. So I'll never be helpless in that regard again.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello. I'm happy to read that there is hope. I'm positive that she will recover spontaneously. 

I'm afraid of crop needles. I too just had to learn how to use one but I haven't used it yet. What size did your vert recommend? My husband and I had a bad experience using ours last week but thankfully BabyMoo decided to eat ... slowly but surely. 

I'm so glad your vet will be there for you tomorrow. All the best to you and Roo. We'll be following your post.

Hugs from me and BabyMoo.

Caro :lutino:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not sure what size the crop needle I have is, unfortunately. The vet just gave it to me, so I didn't have to deal with ordering one. It's curved, and I think probably 12 or 14g, judging by pics online. 

What happened when you tried to use yours? I'm surprised by how easy it is. I'm not sure I'll ever give meds by mouth again.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

The ER vet also gave us one. The bad thing is that the size was too small. We were given one for finch size. When we tried using it, we most have nicked her trachea because she had some blood. This was last Monday. We did not continue when we saw the blood afraid that we had hurt her crop. Instead, I rushed her to the Vet's office. When he tried it, she bled some more. I learned later on that using a too small of a size can be dangerous and can hurt them. We were given a 16 GA and we needed a 12 GA. A 16 GA can go into the trachea and also can hurt their trachea. 

We also have a 14 GA that my sister used 3 yrs ago when BabyMoo got sick. 3 years ago all went fine. This time we asked the ER Vet if a smaller would be better. We didn't know. We thought a smaller would be better. This was the ER Dr. we saw one week ago last Sunday. The Vet we saw on Monday was a different Vet. The one from Monday told me that her crop was fine but that her trachea was a little bit hurt but did not tell me about the size. I found that out via a video on YouTube. Neither of the two vets we saw told me anything about the size, which makes me upset.

Anyway, BabyMoo decided to eat on her own so I haven't had to use it but I have looked up videos on how to do it. I also think that we weren't holding her correctly but now I know to hold her with an extended neck. I'm glad you are finding it easy to use. I'm afraid of using it because of our first experience with it. Knowing the correct method the first time around is a plus. The ER vet showed us but didn't explain very well how to hold her. The video I watched did say that it is a plus to know how to use them as a bird owner. I hope I don't have to use it with BabyMoo again but if I do, I will be reviewing the video, which was more informative than either of the two avian vets.

All the best to Roo.

Caro:tiel4:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, that sounds terrible! I'm sorry that happened to you!

It definitely shouldn't be distressing or painful for the bird if it's going in correctly. My vet had me tube her 3 times yesterday with him right there watching, so that was very helpful. 

Did your vet teach you that you can move the needle a little bit once it's in to feel that it's in the right place? But yeah, going down the esophagus it should just slide right in, and the bird shouldn't be struggling at all. 

On another note, I've decided I'm going to keep Roo home tomorrow and tube feed her myself. She started eating some pellets on her own tonight, and her droppings are looking much better. She did vomit a little bit of her evening feed, but kept most of it down. Ultimately I don't think the techs can do anything for her tomorrow that I can't, and I think being here will give her the best chance of starting to eat on her own.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I felt better when BabyMoo came home. I was worried that something would happen to her at the vets.

The ER vet was on call that day and appeared very tired and wanting to go home. When he showed us how to use the crop needle he grabbed her and said "this is how you do it" ... that is it. He did say, "go from left to right" ... and that is what we did. We were very gentle and did not go very far in because of the blood we saw. 

We could see the needle on the side of the neck though.

The other vet showed me real quick also. I brought her in as an emergency so he saw her as a favor but was in a hurry to go do a surgery. So neither one helped me (us) do it there in the office to make sure we were doing it correctly. 

The video I found did say to place it in in a rolling motion placing the needle between the fingers. He did show in the video that the crop will be half way down the thumb. He first shows how to hold the bird and then how to place the needle into the crop. Now ... doing it is a whole other thing. I'm glad that you got it figured out and that the vet was there to make you feel confident about the technique.

I'm so glad Roo is eating pellets. I so hope she starts to feel better tonight. We'll continue checking for updates.

Hugs,
Caro and BabyMoo :tiel4:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think Roo is doing better. She's still vomiting (or regurgitating?) part of each feed, but now it's only a very tiny bit instead of all of it. And I'm suspecting it might be at least partly behavioral, because she brings a bit up and then re-eats it....doesn't that sound like regurgitation? She's gained a little bit of weight, and this afternoon she's picking at some Nutriberries. I don't really expect her to eat a lot on her own since I've been tube feeding her every 3-4 hours, but I still think it's promising that she's shown a little interest. Tomorrow I'll take her for a follow-up with the vet. They had initially wanted to do a barium xray, but now I'm thinking we might wait on that since she's starting to eat.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh Michelle, I'm so sorry. I wasn't online all weekend and just saw this thread. I'm so glad that Roo is doing better but sorry I wasn't here earlier to offer my support and sorry that she was sick at all. I hope she continues to improve. Hugs.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> And I'm suspecting it might be at least partly behavioral, because she brings a bit up and then re-eats it....doesn't that sound like regurgitation?


Vomiting and regurgitation usually look different--if she's throwing up undigested food and then re-ingesting it, then she's almost certainly regurgitating, not vomiting (regurgitation is bringing up food from the crop, vomiting is bringing up food from the stomach, at least according to my vet). I looked a bit and found that birds will never re-eat vomited food, but could find no info on whether it's common to re-eat regurgitated food.

At least she's interested in food! That's a positive step. Here's hoping she continues to improve!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, it's hard to tell because on Saturday she had I digested seed in her poop too. And now she's almost exclusively on formula, so who knows whether that's digested or not. But I will say the behavior of reingesting it, and also the fact that she only brings up a little bit at a time, says regurgitation to me. What doesn't make sense is the extreme weight loss. We'll see. We opted not to do the barium X-ray today because she's starting to want to eat on her own, and it's both dangerous and expensive. So we'll give her 2-3 more days of antibiotics and supportive care before deciding, unless she gets worse.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo hasn't vomited since yesterday morning, and this morning she's eating millet on her own. I'm trying not to tube feed her today because I want to encourage her to eat on her own, but I'm monitoring her weight and will supplement her if she starts losing again. Please keep your fingers crossed that she's able to digest the solids she's eating.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed! Glad she's doing better.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I only just saw this thread :O

I'm glad to hear that Roo is doing a little better, good thoughts and snuggles from me, Echo and Smokey x


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Did she throw up, how is she doing now
I'm glad she is better


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

No, she hasn't vomited since yesterday morning. She's doing okay. Still sleepier than usual, but a lot better than the last few days. I'm debating whether I should give her one tube feed tonight to supplement what she's eating on her own, but I want to give her as much of a chance as possible to eat on her own first.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

This post just made my day I feel like whatever you are doing makes a lot of sense 
Keep us posted


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I just saw this thread today. I'm glad she's doing better, and I hope she gets back to normal soon!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I never did have to give her a supplemental feed tonight because she stuffed her crop on her own. We'll see how her weight is in the morning. I feel like I won't really be able to relax until she's regained some. On the other hand, she's been thinner than this before in my care, and she came back from that. So she can do it again. Eventually I'm going to write this up as a reference thread for the health section, in case someone else needs it in the future.


----------



## Misssara201 (May 21, 2013)

*Prayers*

Sending angels and prayers Roo's way 💕 She sounds like she's in perfect hands.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

How is Roo doing this morning?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She's good. She maintained her weight overnight, digested everything, and is eating millet now. 

I, on the other hand, am heading to the doctor because I seem to be getting a nasty respiratory infection. Come on, world. Give me a break!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am in bed with flu myself and sympathise with your troubles  
Stress might have lowered your strength, I wish you and Roo all the best, get well soon!


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I am glad to see miss Roo is feeling better, you are a great bird mom enigma! I hope you feel better soon too!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon. And I'm glad Roo is doing well.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks again, everyone. I went and got antibiotics from the doctor, so I guess now Miss Roo and I are a matched set.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Glad she seems to be recovering well and that you got some antibiotics. Feel better!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The vet called this morning to check in on her. He said that because of the timeline, he thinks most likely this is bacterial and we just took the blood sample too early on to see a raised WBC. Of course, the real test will be in two weeks when we take her off all the meds.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm so glad that Roo is doing better. I hope you get well soon. I felt worn out this last few days. BabyMoo is doing better but all the stress from seeing her sick affected me. Our immune systems drop and I guess that has happened to you too. About the weight, 3 years ago BabyMoo had a bacterial infection and had to take antibiotics. She did not gain weight while on them. She didn't have an appetite so she had to be force fed but even then she did not gain much weight. Just something to keep in mind.

The best to both of you. Get well soon.

Caro


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

BabyMoo said:


> I'm so glad that Roo is doing better. I hope you get well soon. I felt worn out this last few days. BabyMoo is doing better but all the stress from seeing her sick affected me. Our immune systems drop and I guess that has happened to you too. About the weight, 3 years ago BabyMoo had a bacterial infection and had to take antibiotics. She did not gain weight while on them. She didn't have an appetite so she had to be force fed but even then she did not gain much weight. Just something to keep in mind.
> 
> The best to both of you. Get well soon.
> 
> Caro


There are actually studies documenting the fact that people are more vulnerable to infection after periods of extreme stress. It's like when the adrenaline goes away, our immune function diminishes as well. It's why so many students get really sick after finals, families get sick after the holidays, etc. It sucks but I'm not terribly surprised. I hope you're taking care of yourself!

Roo actually had an issue similar to this (but without the vomiting/undigested seed) right after I adopted her. She wouldn't eat and she lost a ton of weight. She had all normal labwork then too, and we almost hospitalized her for force feeding, because I was new to this vet practice and they weren't willing to teach me to crop needle yet. But we put her on baytril as a last ditch effort, and a few days later she started eating and gaining weight. It did take her a few months to get from 75g to mid-90s, so as long as she's not losing right now, I'm willing to give her time. 

Thank you for the support, and I'm sending BabyMoo good thoughts as well!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello Michelle. You are absolutely right. I'm taking care of myself this week for I'm off from work and more at peace now that BabyMoo is doing better. Thank you for your well wishes. 

Poor Roo, she had a hard time before with the needle crop. I'm glad that she is keeping the weight. I'm with you. If she is not gaining, at least she is not loosing it. BabyMoo stayed at a low 94g for a few days. Something that is a danger zone for her because of her size. She is tall and her ideal weight is in the 100s. This morning she hit 110g  She is eating on her own and I haven't had to hand feed her. Roo will get there .... you'll see. She is a fighter. 

Caro :lutino:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, Roo's normal weight is in the mid 90s. So she's not THAT emaciated. But I still don't think I'll really feel comfortable until she gets back to her healthy weight. 

Odette is big like BabyMoo. She weighs 108 with an empty crop, and I have a feeling she's still going to gain some more. She was 68g when I adopted her, can you believe that?!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

68g?! Poor baby. I was pretty stressed out when BabyMoo went down to 94g. I felt relief when the vet told me that even though she was 94g that she wasn't emaciated. It gave me hope, you know? I think that she was dehydrated too because from one day to the next she went from 105g to 99g. She went down hill from that in a couple of days and then hit 94g. I'm so glad Odette is 108g now. She is like BabyMoo. BabyMoo has gone up to 118g before. Its amazing how just like with humans there are tall and short tiels. I hate animal abuse. 68g! I'm so glad that she is with you.

Caro :lutino:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

BabyMoo said:


> 68g?! Poor baby. I was pretty stressed out when BabyMoo went down to 94g. I felt relief when the vet told me that even though she was 94g that she wasn't emaciated. It gave me hope, you know? I think that she was dehydrated too because from one day to the next she went from 105g to 99g. She went down hill from that in a couple of days and then hit 94g. I'm so glad Odette is 108g now. She is like BabyMoo. BabyMoo has gone up to 118g before. Its amazing how just like with humans there are tall and short tiels. I hate animal abuse. 68g! I'm so glad that she is with you.
> 
> Caro :lutino:


I dunno, Roo lost 15g from Friday night - Saturday midday. So it's definitely possible to have that kind of loss very quickly. 

And yes, I found out today from the rescue that I'm actually Odette's 5th home. I thought I was only the second.  Apparently she got flipped a bunch because everyone decided she was "not nice." Man, people really need to learn the difference between "scared" and "not nice" in birds. (And also that "not nice" birds need love and good homes too!) But she's such a sweetheart, she just needed somebody to give her some time.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> And yes, I found out today from the rescue that I'm actually Odette's 5th home. I thought I was only the second.  Apparently she got flipped a bunch because everyone decided she was "not nice." Man, people really need to learn the difference between "scared" and "not nice" in birds. (And also that "not nice" birds need love and good homes too!) But she's such a sweetheart, she just needed somebody to give her some time.


THIS, so much. And for all animals, although I think people are especially unsure how to relate to and read birds.

I know I'm only JJ's second home, but basically the same thing happened to him. The pet store we got him from called him a mean, nasty bird and clearly hated him. He'd been adopted once before and returned because he was mean and a biter. Strangely, the only times he's actually bitten me were expressly my fault for pushing him too fast (he's in that odd space between handraised but not handtamed, so sometimes he doesn't react to your hand being close until it's too late to pull back), and he's been incredibly sweet to me otherwise.

Amazing what a little patience and a basic knowledge of bird psychology can do!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

cknauf said:


> THIS, so much. And for all animals, although I think people are especially unsure how to relate to and read birds.
> 
> I know I'm only JJ's second home, but basically the same thing happened to him. The pet store we got him from called him a mean, nasty bird and clearly hated him. He'd been adopted once before and returned because he was mean and a biter. Strangely, the only times he's actually bitten me were expressly my fault for pushing him too fast (he's in that odd space between handraised but not handtamed, so sometimes he doesn't react to your hand being close until it's too late to pull back), and he's been incredibly sweet to me otherwise.
> 
> Amazing what a little patience and a basic knowledge of bird psychology can do!


Yep. The only times Odette has ever bitten me for real were when I transferred her from her carrier to her cage for the first time, and when I got her out for the vet at her initial visit. So, you know, when she had every reason to be terrified. Now she just nibbles me if she wants to tell me something.

In other news, Roo is continuing to do really well. She's still not really gaining weight, but she's not losing either and she's back to being her little ball of energy self. I, on the other hand, have a 103 fever today. Argh.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad Roo is continuing to do well. I hope you're feeling better soon. 103- Ugh!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a little concerned about the fact that she and Odette have been all up in my face the past two days and now I'm this sick. But hopefully I just have some virus and nothing they could catch.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo is continuing to do well, although I'm still sick. Her weight has come back up to 80g, although there's still a ways to go to get back to normal. She has more energy and has started to play with her toys again. The next hurdle, I think, will be when we take her off her meds next weekend. Please continue sending her your healing thoughts.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm glad Roo is feeling better and gaining weight! How scary.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's the best update I have ever gotten today


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Glad Roo is feeling better, hope you do too asap, sending all positive thoughts


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo has dermatitis in several spots on her head/face from having vomited formula and meds caked in her feathers. I tried my best to wipe it off each time it happened, but over the weekend she was vomiting probably ten times a day and I just couldn't keep up without stressing her terribly. I feel like the worst birdie mom ever.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Don't feel that way...you have done your absolute best for her and she knows it. Dermatitis can be easily taken care of. I'm glad she's feeling better!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

You are a great birdie mom. Look at all you've done for Roo. When Sunny was taking oral meds, there was no way I could wipe all the medication off. He would have none of it and I figured he was already upset so I didn't want to traumatize him more. It all came off in his next bath. I'm sure Roo's dermatitis will be better soon. Don't blame yourself.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Roo is so lucky to have a mom like you!!
take care of yourself too - don't need you and little Roo sick!
thinking of you


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks. 

Roo's dermatitis is all healed with the help of some topical steroid drops. Her appetite and energy seem to be back to normal, and she's gained back 7g. She still has a ways to go to get back to her normal weight, but her keel doesn't feel emaciated anymore. 

Tonight is her last dose of metacam and tomorrow is her last dose of Baytril, so please keep your fingers crossed that she does fine without meds.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to little Roo! And I hope you're feeling better too.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think there's a part of me that's still scared to believe she's going to recover, just because I know what the odds are when a bird gets that sick.


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Sending more positive thoughts your way Enigma.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo seems to be eating even more now that she's off her meds, and has regained all of the weight she lost while she was sick. 

Now she's back to her hyper little self, destroying shreddable toys and biting my nose if I don't give her scritches. I kinda think she lived because she was so determined to get more cuddles.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's is wonderful news! i'm so excited


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats wonderful! Keep it up little Roo


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for Roo!!! It really is scary when they're that sick!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Michelle, with as much as been going on with me and BabyMoo, I forgot the title of your thread. I was thinking about Roo though and finally found it today. I'm so glad that she is doing well. I knew she was a fighter. 

I hope you are doing well as well. Last time I saw your post here I think you were sick. 

You are Odette's 5th owner?! Poor baby. I'm so glad that she is finally home with you. 

All the best to Roo as she is discontinued from her Rx.

Thank you for your constant support over at my thread.

Hugs,
Caro


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I'm feeling mostly better but now Sunny seems to have another one of his frequent upper respiratory infections. I put him back on the meds that normally work for him, so hopefully it'll just be another routine thing. He doesn't seem to be feeling sick, just has a tiny bit of discharge in his problem nare. Man, I would like to go a few months at least without medicating anyone.

Oh well. I have to be grateful that I have the skills to care for them, you know?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope they feel better and you can keep them in a healthy shape for life


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, Sunny is 19 and has chronic breathing problems, so this is probably the way it's going to be for him for the rest of his life. It's manageable, though, at least so far.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think Sunny is just getting back at you for moving his girlfriend Odette's cage away from him. ; ) But seriously, I hope the medicine helps Sunny. Poor guy. And I'm glad Roo is eating and doing better!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably yes LOL. I just put him back on the topical that worked last time, since it was so much less stressful than the oral. If he starts acting like he feels bad then I'll take him in for Baytril, but right now it just seems like a tiny irritation.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Geez if its not one its the other!! Sunny is just testing your skills is all! Sending good thoughts for the poor guy!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hope Sunny picks up 
they're out to get you, aye?


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'm feeling mostly better but now Sunny seems to have another one of his frequent upper respiratory infections. ....


Oh no. Poor Sunny. I hope he is doing better today. It is good to have the skills to care for him.


----------

